# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Маёвка в клубе ШуZZ.1 мая

## Tos19

Промо группа "4 Стороны Света" Представляет:
Вы хотите отпраздновать 1 мая (маёвка) ?
Тогда приходите 1 мая в 22:00 в клуб ШуZZ
Скидки на шашлыки и пиво.Мы сделаем все возможное,что бы вы имели возможность почувствовать себя на маёвке.
Отметь Маёвку с промо группой "4 стороны света"

Музыка Диджея за деревом:
•Lex Lutter
•Max Twin
•Anjel Fantasy

Звук который вас будет окружать:
•Electro-House
•Club-House
•Hip-Hop
•R&B

Гости:
•SBRec
•Fire_Band

Вход в лески=) :
С 22:00-00:00 - 30 грн
С 00:00 - 40 грн

----------


## Tos19

*Всех ждём 1 мая на маёвке в ШуZZ'е*

----------

